# LG G2 Discussion Thread



## tkin (Feb 12, 2014)

*cdn.gsmarena.com/vv/newsimg/13/08/lg-g2-korean/gsmarena_001.jpg

*Key features*

• Quad-band GSM/GPRS/EDGE support
• Quad-band 3G with HSPA; Penta-band LTE cat4
• 5.2" 16M-color 1080p True HD IPS Plus FullHD capacitive touchscreen
• Corning Gorilla Glass 2 display protection
• Android OS v4.2.2 Jelly Bean; LG Optimus UI
• Quad-core 2.26 GHz Krait 400 CPU, 2 GB RAM, Adreno 330 GPU, Qualcomm Snapdragon 800 chipset
• 13 MP autofocus camera with LED flash, geotagging, Intelligent Auto, optical image stabilization, Time catch shot, smart shutter and VR panoramas
• 1080p video recording @ 60fps with continuous autofocus and stereo sound; HDR mode, Dual recording, optical image stabilization
• 2.1 MP front-facing camera, 1080p video recording
• 32GB of built-in storage, 24GB user-available
• microUSB port, USB host support, USB on-the-go, SlimPort TV-out
• Bluetooth v4.0
• NFC
• Wi-Fi a/b/g/n/ac, Wi-Fi Direct and DLNA
• GPS with A-GPS, GLONASS
• Standard 3.5 mm audio jack
• Stereo FM radio with RDS
• Voice commands
• Multi-tasking with mini-apps and optional transparency (QSlide)
• Accelerometer and proximity sensor
• Active noise cancellation with dedicated mic
• Non-replaceable 3000mAh Li-Po battery
• IR emitter for remote control of home appliances
• Quick Window cases available at launch

*Main disadvantages*

• The hardware controls at the back take some time getting used to
• Below average loudspeaker performance
• No microSD slot
• Non-replaceable battery

This thread will be used to discuss the Flagship of LG, and the elder sibling of the Nexus 5, LG G2. You can cite news, reviews, photos taken with the G2, discuss issues and ask for information, I'll try to help the best I can.

Features taken from GSMArena.

*INFO:*
A useful information, since its very difficult to get a G2 screenguard in the streets and stores sell them for ~200-300/-, you can fit the Grand screenguard on the G2 perfectly, just need to cut a small bit on top, and a screenguard from grand in streets starts at 70-90/-

More information on rooting, custom kernels, pricing, accesories etc are coming soon.


----------



## samudragupta (Feb 13, 2014)

its still too costly IMO, especially without non expandable memory its a deal breaker... I wanted it so badly for its battery life and gorgeous display... will either wait for price for 32gb to drop to less than 30k or new flagships to arrive. 
BTW lg will announce G2's younger sibling G2 mini on the 24th Feb


----------



## achyutaghosh (Feb 16, 2014)

there should be a price cut of all 2013 flagships post the MWC on February 24th. I would think the G2 prices will fall down to N5+1-2k levels by then


----------



## tkin (Feb 17, 2014)

N5 is 33k, G2 32GB can be had for 37-38k now for the 32GB version.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 27, 2014)

hows the lg update cycle?
i mean lg optimus g hasnt got 4.2.2, 4.3 and 4.4.


----------



## tkin (Feb 27, 2014)

The G will get 4.4, afaik atleast one update is guaranteed, the L9 got jelly bean, G2 is getting 4.4 atm.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 27, 2014)

are you using any case with this phone? hows the grip without case?


----------



## tkin (Mar 1, 2014)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> are you using any case with this phone? hows the grip without case?


Using the free quick window case, the back of the phone is also textured, so even without the case, grip is fine, well, as good as any plastic can provide. Never dropped the phone once.


----------



## Esoteric Eric (Mar 1, 2014)

tkin said:


> The G will get 4.4, afaik atleast one update is guaranteed, the L9 got jelly bean, G2 is getting 4.4 atm.



This doesn't really sound good but the G2 might be a different story


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 2, 2014)

tkin said:


> *The G will get 4.4*, afaik atleast one update is guaranteed, the L9 got jelly bean, G2 is getting 4.4 atm.



I don't think so. 

It didn't even got 4.2 or 4.3


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 2, 2014)

tkin said:


> Using the free quick window case, the back of the phone is also textured, so even without the case, grip is fine, well, as good as any plastic can provide. Never dropped the phone once.



hmm kk.
anyways, i am getting this phone soon. 
16gb white.


----------



## Jayanth.M.P (Mar 2, 2014)

G2 Kitkat global roll out has begun....D802 India should be getting it soon...


----------



## tkin (Mar 2, 2014)

Esoteric Eric said:


> This doesn't really sound good but the G2 might be a different story


G2 kitkat has already rolled out for most carriers, India will get it soon.
Also GPro is definitely getting it.
So G might get it, not sure though.

- - - Updated - - -



Jaskanwar Singh said:


> hmm kk.
> anyways, i am getting this phone soon.
> 16gb white.


Nice time for purchase, kitkat is rolling out 

- - - Updated - - -



Jayanth.M.P said:


> G2 Kitkat global roll out has begun....D802 India should be getting it soon...


Yeah, we'll get it with UK/France as that version is the D802 model, SFR has released the plans for G2, kitkat by march.

- - - Updated - - -

This looks good for G2 users:
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/technology-news/181729-sandisk-announces-pen-drives-micro-usb-adapter-direct-otg-access.html
Though wireless storage removes any need for cables at all, this can be used for a fast backup.


----------



## Don (Mar 3, 2014)

We can flash Vodafone Germanys KDZ file on our G2! Download link is down currently.


----------



## tkin (Mar 3, 2014)

I never knew that the lg smartworld app offers dozens of home themes, fonts, keyboard themes etc, g2 users or even other lg users should check then out.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 3, 2014)

tkin said:


> I never knew that the lg smartworld app offers dozens of home themes, fonts, keyboard themes etc, g2 users or even other lg users should check then out.



Will it work on 4.4.2 or needs a stock ROM? If it works, then I'm going to try it.


----------



## tkin (Mar 3, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Will it work on 4.4.2 or needs a stock ROM? If it works, then I'm going to try it.


Not sure, try it though: LG SmartWorld


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 4, 2014)

4g version launched at 46k!!


----------



## tomwilling (Mar 6, 2014)

Hello everyone, nowadays many company provide smartphone and tablet to their customer one of them LG phone is included. At the present day features of LG phone is fantastic.


----------



## tkin (Mar 6, 2014)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> 4g version launched at 46k!!


That's for the 2300Mhz spectrum, if the current 3G prices and service availability are something to go by, 4G will remain beyond reach till 2018 or more.


----------



## Don (Mar 10, 2014)

tkin said:


> That's for the 2300Mhz spectrum, if the current 3G prices and service availability are something to go by, 4G will remain beyond reach till 2018 or more.



Lol so true. Till that time, we would be having different phones. Bought mine at 36k and still happy.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 13, 2014)

got spigen slim armor -
*i.imgur.com/o2IpBVO.jpg
*i.imgur.com/aozMiRT.jpg
*i.imgur.com/PEISFmZ.jpg
*i.imgur.com/jtRSilF.jpg
*i.imgur.com/YyyKqaG.jpg
*i.imgur.com/RaLuyrO.jpg
*i.imgur.com/tOq9rTc.jpg


----------



## tkin (Mar 24, 2014)

*Kitkat released for LG G2 India 32GB Edition, both OTA as well as through PC Suite. *

Kitkat for16GB version coming soon.


----------



## tkin (Mar 25, 2014)




----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 25, 2014)

yup, got kitkat on mine too today.


----------



## tkin (Mar 25, 2014)

Kitkat released for 16GB version as well.

One fantastic feature apart from the common ones is, if you press the volume down key for 3 secs while you're using a quick window case(case should be closed), the camera appears in mini form, with a shutter and close button, with auto/touch focus. It wasn't there with jelly bean.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Apr 2, 2014)

LG G2 and G Flex to receive Knock Code in April - GSMArena.com news


----------



## tkin (Apr 3, 2014)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> LG G2 and G Flex to receive Knock Code in April - GSMArena.com news



I'd rather have the 4k video recording like custom roms.


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Apr 21, 2014)

@Jaswankar: How much did you payed for the cover and from where did you purchased it? I have got a free flipcover with LG G2 but I'm hating to open the flipcover again and again.


----------



## tkin (Apr 21, 2014)

Geek-With-Lens said:


> @Jaswankar: How much did you payed for the cover and from where did you purchased it? I have got a free flipcover with LG G2 but I'm hating to open the flipcover again and again.


Did you get the flipcover with the cut out window? I actually like the mini ui.


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Apr 21, 2014)

tkin said:


> Did you get the flipcover with the cut out window? I actually like the mini ui.



Nope the flipcover isn't the cut out window case.


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Jun 11, 2014)

Ordered Nillkin Tempered Glass Screen Protector after recommendation from my friend. Nillkin Anti Explosion Tempered Glass Screen Protector for LG G2 D802 | eBay


----------



## .jRay. (Jun 11, 2014)

Geek-With-Lens said:


> Ordered Nillkin Tempered Glass Screen Protector after recommendation from my friend. Nillkin Anti Explosion Tempered Glass Screen Protector for LG G2 D802 | eBay



Me too.


_Update:_

Some days ago. Seller says i will receive it by 20-25 working days. 


Also i didn't know there was a g2 thread..


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Jun 11, 2014)

.jRay. said:


> Me too.
> 
> 
> _Update:_
> ...



Ebay is showing that I will receive between Friday, June 27 - Friday, July 18. I wish that it comes to me much early as the current screen guard is a complete mess. Do you use any case with your G2?


----------



## .jRay. (Jun 11, 2014)

Geek-With-Lens said:


> Ebay is showing that I will receive between Friday, June 27 - Friday, July 18. I wish that it comes to me much early as the current screen guard is a complete mess. Do you use any case with your G2?




i too hope i get it asap, as i am using my g2 without any scratchguard

and yeah i use cruzerlite bugdroid..


----------



## .jRay. (Jun 16, 2014)

The G3 ROM is awesome...


*img.tapatalk.com/d/14/06/16/vy8e6avy.jpg

*img.tapatalk.com/d/14/06/16/agapupe7.jpg


Except for some minor bugs, it is perfect..
In love.


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Jun 16, 2014)

^^ I am waiting for Cloudyfa to fix the few bugs.  I will hop into it once it is more stable and tested like Gflex rom.


----------



## .jRay. (Jun 16, 2014)

Geek-With-Lens said:


> ^^ I am waiting for Cloudyfa to fix the few bugs.  I will hop into it once it is more stable and tested like Gflex rom.



I faced no bugs except the app info bug. Which has a workaround... Use titanium backup instead..


----------



## .jRay. (Jun 23, 2014)

Geek-With-Lens said:


> Ebay is showing that I will receive between Friday, June 27 - Friday, July 18. I wish that it comes to me much early as the current screen guard is a complete mess. Do you use any case with your G2?



Any update?


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Jun 23, 2014)

The best thing about LG G2
...
......
LG G3

Cuz that mini "istiri"/Clothing Iron called LG G3 will push down the price of the LG G2 .. hew hew hew XD


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Jun 23, 2014)

.jRay. said:


> Any update?



I had message the seller and he says he have already dispatched the product. He said to me contact him again If I don't receive my product within 25 days.


----------



## tkin (Jun 23, 2014)

Got this for my G2, much better than the Stock case:
*www.nillkin.com/uploads//2013101019235173499.jpg


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Jun 23, 2014)

Congos, for how much and from where?


----------



## tkin (Jun 23, 2014)

Geek-With-Lens said:


> Congos, for how much and from where?


800/- ebay, I think I pushed a 100/- coupon with that. The best feature is the magnet to keep the flap closed, a boon if you ask me.


----------



## .jRay. (Jun 24, 2014)

tkin said:


> 800/- ebay, I think I pushed a 100/- coupon with that. The best feature is the magnet to keep the flap closed, a boon if you ask me.



Does Quickwindow work with it?

- - - Updated - - -


So... Today i received It.


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Jun 24, 2014)

.jRay. said:


> Does Quickwindow work with it?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



Congos. Still waiting for mine. Please share a short review after usage.


----------



## .jRay. (Jun 24, 2014)

Geek-With-Lens said:


> Congos. Still waiting for mine. Please share a short review after usage.



The Film was well packed and is easy to apply.

The box contains the film itself and the application kit.

How i applied it...

1.Wipe screen with wet wipe.
2. Wipe screen with dry wipe immediately.
3. Use blue electrostatic film to clear the screen of dust particles. 
4. use micro fiber cloth to wipe screen and clean thoroughly.
5. Remove the front film and align properly. 
6. place on the screen after alignment and apply slight pressure 
7. use micro fiber cloth to remove air bubbles.

The film is smooth to touch and resists scratches from keys (yes i tried it ) also any other metal objects. 
It seems to withstand small blows.
Touch sensitivity is best i've seen on a scratchguard. responds to light touches well and knock code works almost all the time.
And there's one for the camera too. (Two actually, but i was not careful with the first one).
Looks thick on the screen.

But i think i fu**ed up, take a look at these images

theres a small layer of god knows what. i think its just adhesion but not sure.


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Jun 24, 2014)

^ The attachments are not showing on my end. Could you upload through alternative way? Is it finger print prone?


----------



## .jRay. (Jun 24, 2014)

Geek-With-Lens said:


> ^ The attachments are not showing on my end. Could you upload through alternative way? Is it finger print prone?



*img.tapatalk.com/d/14/06/25/pu6e6u5a.jpg
*img.tapatalk.com/d/14/06/25/uju7ysed.jpg
*img.tapatalk.com/d/14/06/25/2e7egy7e.jpg


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Jul 10, 2014)

Finally got the tempered glass protector after so much waiting. I have applied it and just one word for it - AWESOME!!!!


----------



## tkin (Jul 12, 2014)

.jRay. said:


> *Does Quickwindow work with it?*
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


Flawlessly.

And congo for the screenguards you guys.


----------



## tkin (May 18, 2015)

Lollipop out for India, still no OTA, but can be flashed from here: LG G2 Firmware List

OTA to arrive by 28th May:

*i.imgur.com/Oh2KPRE.png


----------



## mikael_schiffer (May 20, 2015)

Although this is a bit out of topic, but i recommend you all to get US version (AT&T or Verizon) unlocked from geb.eBay.in (Global EasyBuy)
I got mine,LG G2 D800 32GB, for Rs16,000 in April this year. It took around 2 weeks to arrive at my doorstep. The charger supplied will be US type, 2 Pin charger, so make sure you have a spare adapter (approx Rs20). As soon as i bought it i downloaded the Lolipop ROM and updated it manually.

Sure i dont get warranty, but for Rs16,000. Its worth it ! 

If anybody wants some info, like review, picture samples, etc etc let me know.


----------



## tkin (May 23, 2015)

Got the G2 Lollipop update, no OTA, had to update via update tool.

Got some heating after update, had to do a factory reset. Sync took care of everything. Running flawlessly now. Battery life is more or less same as kitkat.

*i.imgur.com/Q0PodNh.jpg

*i.imgur.com/SBWfX9r.jpg

*i.imgur.com/HzftNm7.jpg

*i.imgur.com/QYJ2AbJ.jpg

*Also got LTE enabled, though it's not compatible with the band Airtel is using.*


----------



## Faun (Jun 12, 2015)

Rooted amd installed Cloudy 2.2 ROM. Installed xprivacy to give selective access to apps. Flipkart app be damned.


----------



## beingGamer (Jun 12, 2015)

[MENTION=52329]tkin[/MENTION] are you using the leaked version?
I want to know whether twitter notifications can be changed & notification sounds working for it.


----------



## tkin (Jun 12, 2015)

beingGamer said:


> [MENTION=52329]tkin[/MENTION] are you using the leaked version?
> I want to know whether twitter notifications can be changed & notification sounds working for it.


Using the official ROM. Notifications can be changed, not sure if it would be any different for twitter.


----------



## beingGamer (Jun 12, 2015)

tkin said:


> Using the official ROM. Notifications can be changed, not sure if it would be any different for twitter.



Ya i am also using the official one (leaked)
My twitter notifications are not working since when I moved to lollipop (not sure)
I can see the number over notification but no sound


----------



## $hadow (Jun 13, 2015)

Leaked rom looks like a refresh.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 17, 2015)

guys i dropped my phone. and now the display has become so dim that its unreadable inspite of full brightness. i put the charger cable and shake it a little, the screen turns on! any idea whats going on..

- - - Updated - - -

Can I courier the mobile to a service center as there doesn't seem to be a lg mobile service centre at my location? Anyone had any experience?


----------



## tkin (Jun 17, 2015)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> guys i dropped my phone. and now the display has become so dim that its unreadable inspite of full brightness. i put the charger cable and shake it a little, the screen turns on! any idea whats going on..
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Can I courier the mobile to a service center as there doesn't seem to be a lg mobile service centre at my location? Anyone had any experience?


No idea about LG customer service. Call the nearest one and ask them. Also raise a ticket in LG website if possible or call their customer care helpline.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 18, 2015)

I have had 2 experiences now
1. Recently I was in hyderabad and my screen had developed a yellow spot. Hyderabad has a LG direct service center. I visited and within 45 min my phone was fixed with new screen at no extra cost
 Was in warranty then.
2. Now this screen dim issue. I called 1800 180 9999 and they gave me an address of a service center in my city although it isnt mentioned on their website. I went today and they told a cable has been damaged internally. It will cost 3k. Now phone is out of warranty. Will get it back today itself. Let's see.

- - - Updated - - -

mobile fixed!


----------



## tkin (Sep 19, 2015)

Pro tip for LG G2.

The G2's camera lens is Sapphire glass, having a value of 9.0 on Moh's scale, i.e it can't be scratched unless you rub it with Diamond. But it is covered with a violet colored polarizing coating which is very scratch prone. Mine got scratched so badly that it started to make the pictures hazy. If your phone is suffering from similar issue follow the steps below.

1. Buy a tube of non gel toothpaste with salt. Best is the cheap colgate stuff. I used colgate visible white.
2. Buy some cotton swabs.
3. Put some toothpaste on the swab and vigorously rub the lens. Near the center is better.
4. The filter should start giving away within minutes. Keep rubbing it very hard. 
5. Within a few minutes the center of the lens will be clean and again it will take great haze free snaps, the likes of which sets G2 apart from most other camera phones even today.

Metal polish works too but its liquid to chance to seep into phone.


----------



## Faun (Sep 22, 2015)

tkin said:


> Metal polish works too but its liquid to chance to seep into phone.



How to find out if pictures have haze. Any sample photo ?


----------



## tkin (Sep 22, 2015)

Faun said:


> How to find out if pictures have haze. Any sample photo ?


Check the before and after photos: *www.reddit.com/r/lgg2/comments/2a3ela/scratches_on_camera_lens_creating_foggy_pictures/

*Original thread to follow:* Camera lens is supposed to be scratch resistâ€¦ | LG G2 | XDA Forums

Just check if there are scratched on the lens, its Sapphire, can't be scratched, but the coating scratches easily.

- - - Updated - - -

Note: That will remove the polarizing filter, so some issues can occur under direct light when it's reflecting off the screen.


----------



## tkin (Sep 27, 2015)

For those who own the G2, check the last part:

[YOUTUBE]w8c8ekVfsV4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Faun (Sep 27, 2015)

Installed Cloudy G2 3.3. Feels like I have upgraded to a new phone.


----------



## tkin (Nov 26, 2015)

*Stagefright fix out:*

*i.imgur.com/1duDpip.jpg

*i.imgur.com/CtlpLbk.jpg


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Nov 26, 2015)

^^ I wasn't aware of Stagefright before your post. I thought it was some game.


----------



## jackal_79 (Mar 15, 2016)

Hi, anyone know if g2 is getting marshmallow update?. There's unconfirmed reports that it is so.
Android Marshmallow Update Status for LG G2, LG G Flex 2 and LG G Styl

Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 15, 2016)

Yeah it should get the update. Probably won't get any major updates after it though. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

